# Time for a switch..



## DoctaJ (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey all,

Looking for some guidance here. The ARNG has thoroughly frustrated me. As some of you know I'm a NG 68W with a paramedic certification. I've scheduled an appointment with an AF recruiter tomorrow at 1500 to discuss pararescue, eligibility, conditional release, etc., but I figured I'd ask the PJ's and not the recruiter.

I have a couple general questions (conditional on my decision, of course):

Should I expect a rank reduction?
Does my EMT-P certification benefit me at all? (fast track?)
What does a CONUS PJ do?
NG vs. AD? (vague, I know)
Training length?
Average deployment cycle?
What are the educational benefits *really* like?

I'm sure more questions ensue. I have done some research, but I don't believe everything I read on the internet. Any input or guidance is much appreciated. While I am certain I have a passion for emergency medicine, I still have to figure out if I'm passionate about pararescue. Again, thanks.

DoctaJ


----------



## ZmanTX (Jul 23, 2013)

Doc,

I had similar questions and was referred to specialtactics.com some of your questions have been asked and answered there. It's a great source for AFSOF info. And its run by legit people.

As far as specific questions for Pararescue... amlove is the guy you want to talk to.
ZM


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2013)

DoctaJ said:


> Hey all,



I know several ARNG guys that are in the process or are applying for a transfer to the ANG. The biggest obstacle has been getting the Army to sign off on them breaking their contract to transfer to the AF. 
The transfer process itself isn't too hard as the AF and ARNG are both state assests, same organization, different uniform kind of thing, once the Army releases you.

How much time do you have left on your contract and did you get a bonus?


----------



## DoctaJ (Jul 23, 2013)

pardus said:


> I know several ARNG guys that are in the process or are applying for a transfer to the ANG. The biggest obstacle has been getting the Army to sign off on them breaking their contract to transfer to the AF.
> The transfer process itself isn't too hard as the AF and ARNG are both state assests, same organization, different uniform kind of thing, once the Army releases you.
> 
> How much time do you have left on your contract and did you get a bonus?



I'm thinking active is gonna be the way to go. Whether it's Army or AF. 

I have about three years of M-Day left and I didn't get a bonus. I'll probably talk to both AR and AF recruiters tomorrow. If its the Army, I'll have to figure out how to negotiate a flight medic spot.


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2013)

Active will be a lot more difficult, now your state is loosing you. Even if your unit releases you _I think_ someone wearing stars on his chest has to sign off on you.

I'm not saying don't try it, go for it, I would put the feelers out to your unit first, they are going to be the ones who will stop it dead in it's tracks or pass it up with a recommendation to release you, you need them on board.

If you want flight medic, find a flight medic unit and go say hello to them, tell them what you want, get them on board so they will give you a slot.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2013)

DoctaJ said:


> I'm thinking active is gonna be the way to go. Whether it's Army or AF.
> 
> I have about three years of M-Day left and I didn't get a bonus. I'll probably talk to both AR and AF recruiters tomorrow. If its the Army, I'll have to figure out how to negotiate a flight medic spot.



I just tried to do this. It is very very difficult to get a flight medic job on the guard.


----------



## DoctaJ (Jul 23, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I just tried to do this. It is very very difficult to get a flight medic job on the guard.



We just had a dust off unit stand up in Ohio, but I'm not high enough on EPS unfortunately. I'm done with the guard. I should have gone active in the first place. It was a high school rush-through-life decision. 

Any thoughts on getting a slot if I go from guard to active? Flight medic that is..


----------



## policemedic (Jul 23, 2013)

DoctaJ said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Looking for some guidance here. The ARNG has thoroughly frustrated me. As some of you know I'm a NG 68W with a paramedic certification.


 
The NG generally has no clue how to handle paramedics.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2013)

DoctaJ said:


> We just had a dust off unit stand up in Ohio, but I'm not high enough on EPS unfortunately. I'm done with the guard. I should have gone active in the first place. It was a high school rush-through-life decision.
> 
> Any thoughts on getting a slot if I go from guard to active? Flight medic that is..



If you go active, you need to be an E-4 through E-6, and be a medic. Drop a 4187 and have a flight physical. If you were to go active though you should try and go the 160th route, they may even have a recruiter from the guard to the 160th. Then you could go to SOCM a d actually know what you are doing.


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I just tried to do this. It is very very difficult to get a flight medic job on the guard.


 
Aviation slots as a whole tend to be very difficult to acquire. Politics plays a role.

@DoctaJ Another option to consider (if the Army will allow you to go Blue) is Aeromed Evac. The Reserves have them as well as AD. I'm not sure if the Air Guard has Aeromed Evac squadrons.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 23, 2013)

DoctaJ said:


> We just had a dust off unit stand up in Ohio, but I'm not high enough on EPS unfortunately. I'm done with the guard. I should have gone active in the first place. It was a high school rush-through-life decision.
> 
> Any thoughts on getting a slot if I go from guard to active? Flight medic that is..


Air Guard has Flight Medic slots, have you considered those?


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I just tried to do this. It is very very difficult to get a flight medic job on the guard.



_You_ were turned down for this? W.T.F!?


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2013)

pardus said:


> _You_ were turned down for this? W.T.F!?


 
C'mon, you know a resume/ 201 file doesn't always matter in the Guard. Some staes are better than others about it, but when it comes to limited slots in certain units...


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> C'mon, you know a resume/ 201 file doesn't always matter in the Guard. Some staes are better than others about it, but when it comes to limited slots in certain units...



Yeah... , the Guard is so fucking corrupt its disgusting.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Air Guard has Flight Medic slots, have you considered those?



Do they?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 23, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Aviation slots as a whole tend to be very difficult to acquire. Politics plays a role.
> 
> @DoctaJ Another option to consider (if the Army will allow you to go Blue) is Aeromed Evac. The Reserves have them as well as AD. I'm not sure if the Air Guard has Aeromed Evac squadrons.



That was going to be my ticket into the aviation unit. Hoping to go warrant once there.


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> That was going to be my ticket into the aviation unit. Hoping to go warrant once there.



I don't know shit about it, but have you spoken to a Guard recruiter about re-enlisting as a Warrant for aviation? (I don't even know if that's possible).

I know a Guard recruiter in NYS who is trustworthy, they would probably speak to you regardless if you were signing with them or not, if I set it up. You would at least get a no BS rundown on how things are and what could be done.

I also have a mate who is a 1st SGT  in the AF Guard who was a flight medic, or something medical while transferring PTs around the country. I could probably get him to talk to you too.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 24, 2013)

DoctaJ said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Looking for some guidance here. The ARNG has thoroughly frustrated me. As some of you know I'm a NG 68W with a paramedic certification. I've scheduled an appointment with an AF recruiter tomorrow at 1500 to discuss _*pararescue*_, eligibility, conditional release, etc., but I figured I'd ask the PJ's and not the recruiter.
> 
> ...


*Pararescue. It's a proper noun. I am a Pararescueman.

1- Yes. Most times a reduction in rank happens.
2- Yes, being a Paramedic gets you out of 6 months (ish) of pipeline. But those 6 months are spending time with nearly a tenth of the career field. I wouldnt call that a benefit. But yes, you'll be done sooner.
3- Kick ass. Next question. (We train to deploy. Extensively.)
4- Too vague. Too many factors to consider which are specific to you.
5- Your entire career. People screw this stuff all the time- the pipeline is the easiest part. Cause when you graduate, you do it "for real", and you could kill yourself or a team mate. You are evaluated every single day of your career and you can never be found wanting. If that's the case, we can take you out of the career field. The pipeline is anywhere between 18-24 months long.
6- Deployment cycle is fluid. There is a generality that the AEF mobilizes for normalised 4 month deployments. We often don't fit into this cycle, as we are coded differently than the regular force.
7- Depends what you mean. Can you finish your 4 year degree for free? Yes. Can that degree be in medicine, CRNA, microbiology? Not so much. But there are differences here between AD and NG.


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2013)

DoctaJ said:


> I have a couple general questions (conditional on my decision, of course):
> 
> Should I expect a rank reduction?
> DoctaJ



Ahh, at your rank, I don't think it maters too much does it?


----------



## DoctaJ (Jul 24, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Aviation slots as a whole tend to be very difficult to acquire. Politics plays a role.
> 
> @DoctaJ Another option to consider (The Reserves...Air Guard.


I'm trying to avoid the Reserves/NG all together.


SOWT said:


> Air Guard has Flight Medic slots, have you considered those?


To be short, no.


amlove21 said:


> *Pararescue. It's a proper noun. I am a Pararescueman.
> 
> 1- Yes. Most times a reduction in rank happens.
> 2- Yes, being a Paramedic gets you out of 6 months (ish) of pipeline. But those 6 months are spending time with nearly a tenth of the career field. I wouldnt call that a benefit. But yes, you'll be done sooner.
> ...


I don't mind a reduction in rank, but considering I'm an E-4, it doesn't much matter. Thanks for the correction grammar. I should have phrased the training length question better, but I wouldn't expect to graduate and then be done training. The big issue right now is that we don't train...at all. It's like hiring someone one weekend a month and two weeks a year to work on cars. How proficient will they be at their job versus someone who does it every day of the year? Shit performance. Also, I don't really care what the deployment length is either...just curious. Also doesn't matter at this point considering I'm still a NG soldier that can't even get pulled for a deployment after volunteering.

Anyways, I went and talked with the recruiter today but didn't ask much about what being a Pararescueman entails considering he made bombs when working in his specialty. He told me the only slots they had available to prior servicemen looking to enlist or transfer to the AF were PJ/CCT: which is what I wanted to hear. He explained the PAST. And finally, he set me up with a release form to push up my command chain. I gave my Platoon Sgt. a call and he said the commander will sign is barring a passing PT test. So now I'm in the preparation phase. I also stopped in to the AD Army recruiter and asked him about the Flight Medic slots and he told me the only way he can do that is if I'm Airborne...which I'm not. Got some work to do.


----------



## DoctaJ (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh, and thank you all for the replies.


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2013)

DoctaJ said:


> the only way he can do that is if I'm Airborne...which I'm not. Got some work to do.


 
Considering how many slots are WASTED every year, I don't see why that couldn't be placed into a contract. Also, we have at least one flight medic on this board currently suffering, I mean serving with 1st Cav...and I don't think he's ever been to jump school. Hmm, I may hit him up.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 24, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Do they?


Yes, Aeromed Evac squadrons have enlisted technicians.


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2013)

@DoctaJ Our medic returned my email. He'll respond with more when he has more time, but if you had the F2 or F3 ASI you would be in great shape. As is, what you're seeking isn't impossible, but more difficult.

The bit about being airborne is false. Your recruiter is either lying or incompetent.

Out of curiosity, did you go to this page?
http://www.cs.amedd.army.mil/Portlet.aspx?ID=5f265d34-9d80-42a7-b296-bdbe88c1fe24

Okay, I heard back from him. In a nutshell: You'll have to go active and then drop a 4187. He's never heard of anyone contracting for flight medic. He was a Guard medic who went active and had to do his time as a medic before going over to aviation.

Also, maybe reach out to the link above and see if they have anything to say. Whatever path you decide, getting there isn't going to be easy.


----------



## DoctaJ (Jul 25, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Okay, I heard back from him. In a nutshell: You'll have to go active and then drop a 4187. He's never heard of anyone contracting for flight medic. He was a Guard medic who went active and had to do his time as a medic before going over to aviation.
> 
> Also, maybe reach out to the link above and see if they have anything to say. Whatever path you decide, getting there isn't going to be easy.


Thanks for the info. I wouldn't want it to be easy. The only thing I've found to be both easy and rewarding is an "easy" girl. And that's only rewarding for about an hour and a half.


----------



## txpj007 (Jul 26, 2013)

DoctaJ said:


> Thanks for the info. I wouldn't want it to be easy. The only thing I've found to be both easy and rewarding is an "easy" girl. And that's only rewarding for about an *HOUR AND A HALF*.


 
I hope you dont have a habit of exaggerating on your resume as well lol.


----------



## DoctaJ (Jul 26, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> I hope you dont have a habit of exaggerating on your resume as well lol.


Well considering a testosterone driven 20 year old..I would hope lasting that long is possible.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 26, 2013)

DoctaJ said:


> Well considering a testosterone driven 20 year old..I would hope lasting that long is possible.


So you admit you have no experience.


----------



## DoctaJ (Jul 26, 2013)

SOWT said:


> So you admit you have no experience.


Damn, you got me. Haha


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 26, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> C'mon, you know a resume/ 201 file doesn't always matter in the Guard. Some staes are better than others about it, but when it comes to limited slots in certain units...



During my last trip to Iraq (2011) the NG Dustoff guys (Nebraska NG I believe) in Mosul tried hard to recruit me away from 20th Group.  In fact it was flying whit them on missions that I received my novice aircrew wings.  I have also talked to the guys in the GANG about slots and there are/were openings there for me as well.  

That being said, aside from being an 18D I am a CCEMT-P and flew in the civilian world for a number of years prior to the military so that may be a factor.

D:  If you are interested I would be glad to make a couple personal calls for you to the guys in GA.  Let me know...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 26, 2013)

surgicalcric said:


> During my last trip to Iraq (2011) the NG Dustoff guys (Nebraska NG I believe) in Mosul tried hard to recruit me away from 20th Group.  In fact it was flying whit them on missions that I received my novice aircrew wings.  I have also talked to the guys in the GANG about slots and there are/were openings there for me as well.
> 
> That being said, aside from being an 18D I am a CCEMT-P and flew in the civilian world for a number of years prior to the military so that may be a factor.
> 
> D:  If you are interested I would be glad to make a couple personal calls for you to the guys in GA.  Let me know...



I am absolutely interested. If I am the D you are referring to.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 26, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I am absolutely interested. If I am the D you are referring to.


Must. Refrain. From. dick. Jokes.


----------



## reed11b (Jul 27, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Must. Refrain. From. dick. Jokes.


Why would you start now? Who are you and how did you hack amlove21's account?
Reed


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 27, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Why would you start now? Who are you and how did you hack amlove21's account?
> Reed


His better half was in the room.


----------



## pardus (Jul 27, 2013)

SOWT said:


> His better half was in the room.



Frank?


----------



## policemedic (Jul 27, 2013)

pardus said:


> Frank?



No. A tin of hair product.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 27, 2013)

pardus said:


> Frank?


Frank may be her nickname, but I can tell you he has a hottie (with an awesome personality) for HH6.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 28, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Why would you start now? Who are you and how did you hack amlove21's account?
> Reed


Listen, I can be somewhat professional, dickbanger. 


SOWT said:


> His better half was in the room.


She is WAY better than half, and no, she wasnt. 


pardus said:


> Frank?


Hurtful, sheep shagger. Hurtful. 


policemedic said:


> No. A tin of hair product.


I want to be mad at this, but I just cant. I mean, I wouldn't say I _love _hair product- but- nevermind.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 28, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Frank may be her nickname, but I can tell you he has a hottie (with an awesome personality) for HH6.


Also, I agree. She is awesome, which always makes me wonder why the hell she hangs around such psychopaths...


----------



## AWP (Jul 28, 2013)

One day we're going to have a multi-page thread which doesn't drift.

Just not today....


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 29, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> ...makes me wonder why the hell she hangs around such psychopaths...



I wondered the same thing...  You are out of your league Bro - good on ya.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2013)

amLove...  you lovely wife is amused by you and your feminine side (see hair product notes)  plus she knows she could kick your ass 3 ways from Sunday without even thinking, and that you are grateful that such a stellar and beautiful woman would deign to even look at your pitiful excuse of a face...  she only keeps you around to fetch beer and sweat over the grill.

Mrs AmLove is also amused by the miscreants you invite into her house for entertainment purposes...  :wall:


----------

